# Transferring money to India from Dubai



## johnnew

Hi all,

I would like to send some money back home. Appreciate any leads on good and competitive exchanges. 

Also let me know how this complete process goes and the time it takes to credit money in India,this is my first time 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Take out the cash, go to Al Ansari and do a bank transfer.

For Uk accounts, it takes about three working days to arrive in the account - not sure about Indian banks though.

Cheaper, but not as simple as a BACS transfer.


----------



## saraswat

Regarding transfer times, depending on the bank (in India) you are transferring the money to, it usually takes 1-2 business days. The bigger banks (HDFC, ICICI etc..) can have it by the end of the day, if the transfer is initiated before 1 P.M. Personally, I use Ansari for all my money transfer needs and it's always been smooth.


----------



## johnnew

Thanks two and saraswat.

May also the brokerage they would charge.

For ex. for 1000 dhirams how much would I get in bank in india


----------



## saraswat

johnnew said:


> Thanks two and saraswat.
> 
> May also the brokerage they would charge.
> 
> For ex. for 1000 dhirams how much would I get in bank in india


It depends on the FX rate for the day you are transferring. The rate though, will be much better than the banks...


----------



## johnnew

Hi 

Just wanted to know whether this is the only commission taken by exchanges

Al Ansari Exchange -CHARGES LIST

OR

is there any additional charge they would take from us apart from this?

PS: I am sending money to india


----------



## saraswat

johnnew said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to know whether this is the only commission taken by exchanges
> 
> Al Ansari Exchange -CHARGES LIST
> 
> OR
> 
> is there any additional charge they would take from us apart from this?
> 
> PS: I am sending money to india


That is the only charge ...


----------



## rsinner

johnnew said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to know whether this is the only commission taken by exchanges
> 
> Al Ansari Exchange -CHARGES LIST
> 
> OR
> 
> is there any additional charge they would take from us apart from this?
> 
> PS: I am sending money to india


15 Dhs is all they charge. Havent faced any charge for receiving money in India (but in other countries I have).
I heard from my colleagues that Wall Street exchange somewhere in Bur Dubai gave better exchange rates. Have personally always used Al Ansari exchange.
Also, keep in mind, that there may be slight differences in the exchange rate if you go to an Al Ansari exchange in a bigger mall (e.g. Mall of Emirates) versus a smaller place. However, all this worry only is required if you are exchanging tens of thousands of dirhams. Also, remember that if you are exchanging a large amount (which probably means 10,000 Dhs or more) you should haggle and ask for an exchange rate "from the manager" or the head office, which are slightly better.


----------



## johnnew

Thanks all.

Yesterday I went to Al Ansari in Al Rigga street and did a transaction for a friend,first time. Staffs were cooperative and transaction went smooth for 15dhs as mentioned in their website


----------



## arabianhorse

Guys( and gals)
The Al Ansari may only charge 15, but how do you know they are not screwing you on exchange?

So if you add the transfer charge to the exchange brokerage, who gives best value for money?

Just askin, coz for the lowly paid, it means a lot. May be a business opportunity for someone.


----------



## rsinner

arabianhorse said:


> Guys( and gals)
> The Al Ansari may only charge 15, but how do you know they are not screwing you on exchange?
> 
> So if you add the transfer charge to the exchange brokerage, who gives best value for money?
> 
> Just askin, coz for the lowly paid, it means a lot. May be a business opportunity for someone.


From my limited research including researching a currency house like GCEN my conclusion was that the Al Ansari exchange rates were indeed quite competitive and close to the market rates for INR.

Of course for other currencies it might be a different story.

As for a business opportunity - surely there is a reason the 100 odd (maybe I am exaggerating a bit) exchange houses + banks + currency transfer houses are not being more competitive than they already are.


----------



## saraswat

+1 on what rsinner said. I've always found them to be the best rate. I haven't ever used the trading house mentioned (GCEN), but factoring in the accessibility(branches all over the place), speed of transfer (if done early enough, sometimes its in the receiving bank account by days close) and finally the competitive rate they offer on higher amounts of transfer, I certainly doubt they can be beat ...

p.s: my experience is with INR,USD and EURO, with INR being more frequent.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Ditto here - allowing for all charges, Al Ansari have always offered the best overall rate and even better they will drop their rates for larger sums.


----------



## Imaad Sayed

*Sending money to India from Dubai Reply to Thread*

If one is sending money from India to Dubai, what's the best way to go about it? If I go via UAE exchange, what charges are there?

Also, can money be posted? (For example around 10,000 INR)

Thanks.


----------



## rsinner

Imaad Sayed said:


> If one is sending money from India to Dubai, what's the best way to go about it? If I go via UAE exchange, what charges are there?
> 
> Also, can money be posted? (For example around 10,000 INR)
> 
> Thanks.


It is 20 dhs per transfer. Obviously every exchange house (USE exchange or its competitors) may offer a different exchange rate.
I do not understand what "posted" means. If you are asking whether you can send 10,000 INR by post (as in cash being sent through mail) then could possibly be done - however if i remember correctly you are not allowed to carry more than 7500 INR in cash outside India so may be illegal. Also, a very good chance that the cash could go missing en route.
Indian expats in UAE warned about taking rupees home | GulfNews.com


----------

